# Sloppy Steering



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Found the problem in the sloppy steering I was having. The Pitman arm to centerlink connection moves at least a quarter inch both ways making the steering wheel slop back and forth 2-3 inches.

My question is, do I need to replace whole centerlink or can I just get the grease fitting, bolt, nut piece?

Looks like I need whole centerlink but just checking before I make purchase.










-Norm


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Norm, have to replace the center link. Ames is in a back order status on them right now. Have been waiting on one for almost 2 months now. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Matt said. Centerlink.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks that's what I thought.
-Norm


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Autozone has it*

In my search for a center link I found this at autozone.

Good / Bad - any thoughts?










-Norm


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do they say where it's made?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Norm, I was thinking the 67 and 68 were the same. They are not. I have one on back order for a 67 at Ames. They may have the one for a 68 on hand. Don't know. I don't know about the Duralast center link - might be good. You know the deal... there can not be too many places that still actually manufacture them. Or at least, that is what I would suspect. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, I just look up the part at NAPA... $98.10. Not sure but that seems strange. Matt


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think Duralast parts are made in China. However it has to be better than 3 inches of free play in the steering wheel.

Also comes with Limited Lifetime Warranty.

I think I'll try it. Other place want $90 - $125 for it.

-Norm


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

My NAPA here came up with $52.75.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I'm getting screwed on parts... in Des Moines, Iowa of all places. Good grief!  Matt


----------

